
Ask HN: First reference of Bitcoin on HackerNews? - bitdeep
Is there is a way to know what is the first link about bitcoin posted on HackerNews?
======
jamieweb
This kind of does it, but I have a feeling it's missing some results:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=...](https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=custom&type=all&query=bitcoin&dateStart=1225411200&dateEnd=1262390400)

If this is accurate, then the first two are:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=463793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=463793)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=599852](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=599852)

------
tuesdayrain
10 years ago - "Well this is an exceptionally cute idea, but there is
absolutely no way that anyone is going to have any faith in this currency."

Heh

------
bitdeep
Well, this is very good, that confirm for me that HackerNews is a good source
of innovation. Thanks.

